# Cape Set



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking for a good alternative for cape set. Ran out of time and need to find something quick to set a cowlick. and a little bit of the brisket. Any out of the store products that work well doing what i described?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Regular hair gel, that's all cape set is, just with a fancy name.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Main and Tail conditioner. 

For awhile it was a rage with woman. It's actually used on horses, how it transitioned into human use is anyones guess.

I found it at K-mart a few years back. don't know if it's still used or the fad died out and they stopped carrying it. If you live in the country, your local tack shop should have it.
Works great.

It's nothing more than a conditioner for hair. I'm sure dippity doo or similar stuff would work.

Mitch


----------

